# Did anyone ever find a lead free slow cooker?



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

Does one exist?


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Slow cookers have lead?







:


----------



## mothertoall (Dec 30, 2005)

lovely...one more thing....









apparently after some looking ...some have been found to have lead in the glaze.....


----------



## mothertoall (Dec 30, 2005)

http://www.877myjuicer.com/product/V...Vita_Clay.html


----------



## Ygle (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bug* 
Slow cookers have lead?







:

yeah this is the only reason I don't have one.... the vitaclay looks promising, but spendy...


----------



## miss_sonja (Jun 15, 2003)

Man, that is news I did not want. I love my Crock-Pot and it is an older one, so probably has the lead glaze. crap.


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

When I heard of this last year I was then pleased (and no longer envious lol) that my crock liner was actually long gone and I was usuing a stainless steel mixing bowl that fitted perfectly and was able to put a large plate over the top to keep the heat in - so that's maybe an option for those that want to use an existing crockpot?


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

My Hamilton Beach says it is lead free.


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

I found an older thread here somewhere and people said the Hamilton Beach ones were good. You dont want to end up with a non stick teflon one either though...


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

: Something else to worry about. Sorry I"m no help at all.


----------



## Katheda (Jun 23, 2005)

which were found to have lead? It's a risk of ALL pottery. The glaze used has the possibility of lead but usually those are clearly labeled "not food safe" and usually are imported and sometimes artisan pottery or very old.

Which commercial crocks were found to have lead in them? Link?

some links about lead in dishes:
http://www.environment.gov.au/atmosp.../ceramics.html
http://www.newscientist.com/article/...ed-plates.html
http://pqasb.pqarchiver.com/nydailyn...RENCH+CROCKERY


----------



## living_organic (Sep 25, 2006)

I believe West Bend is also safe...Rival is not


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I contacted Hamilton Beach a week or so ago. Got an email message confirming there was no lead or other heavy metals in their slow cookers. It's on their website too. I'm going for it I think; I could really use a helper with meals here.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercy589* 
I found an older thread here somewhere and people said the Hamilton Beach ones were good. You dont want to end up with a non stick teflon one either though...

That's the thread I started! I was searching for it a few weeks ago because I needed some info from it & couldn't locate it - did you find it? I xposted it here & in the Nutrtion forum. If you found it, could you bump it please?







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *living_organic* 
I believe West Bend is also safe...Rival is not

Hamilton Beach & West Bend are the only ones that claim to be free of lead & cadmium. The rest, Rival, Farberware, etc, all admitted to using lead.
That thread from last year has some great ifo in it, including all of the responses I received from each company's CR department. You should see Salton's (aka Farberware's)!







:

I have the Hamilton Beach Stay or Go, I LOVE it!


----------



## mistmama (Apr 3, 2006)

I've been worrying about this lately, we have a rival crockpot







: off to check out the hamilton beach and west bend websites...


----------



## Ygle (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, if it's really lead free I'd love to get one... I see on their website they say their crocks don't have lead, but what about the glazes, are the glazes for certain lead free? And is 'lead free' just a term for levels below the 'acceptable' amounts or is there really absolutely no lead used in it at all? Did anyone take in a slow cooker to that place in Utah? I'd love to have definitive feedback that there really isn't any lead that can be leached... I've always wanted a crock pot, but have been too paranoid about it. I'm becoming more and more cynical about it since this same issue keeps coming up over and over over the decades... whenever I think it's been resolved it comes back up *again*! Until a few weeks ago, I thought the glaze used in slow cookers was the only thing where lead was an issue anymore.


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

I found out about this one in a different thread: Corning Ware slow cooker.

Lead free and I just got one.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia* 
That's the thread I started! I was searching for it a few weeks ago because I needed some info from it & couldn't locate it - did you find it? I xposted it here & in the Nutrtion forum. If you found it, could you bump it please?







:

The old thread is in Natural Home and Body Care. I just bumped it.







:

And I just checked, and we have a Hamilton Beach Slow Cooker. Whew!


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

here's one:

http://www.superchefblog.com/2007/08...ow-cooker.html
http://www.kitchenemporium.com/cgi-b...01vcf8900.html


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellabear* 
here's one:

http://www.superchefblog.com/2007/08...ow-cooker.html
http://www.kitchenemporium.com/cgi-b...01vcf8900.html

Both links arent working for me?


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercy589* 
Both links arent working for me?

Me either.


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

oops!

http://www.kitchenemporium.com/cgi-b...01vcf8900.html


----------



## achildofthe80s (Mar 2, 2006)

I thought I had a Hamilton Beach but I have the Rival brand. This is getting SO old. I just had to go out and replace all our dishes







:


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

i.never.knew.this.








granted ours broke 2 years ago and i haven't used it since but still


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thystle* 
I found out about this one in a different thread: Corning Ware slow cooker.

Lead free and I just got one.

I emailed Corningware last winter when I was researching all of this, here's their response:

Quote:

Thank you for contacting World Kitchen, LLC.

Our specifications are that stoneware products and glazes are made of clay-based materials and glazes used throughout the industry. Decorations, if present, are made from low-lead enamels and fired at temperatures exceeding 1000 degrees F, which binds any heavy metals both physically and chemically so that their release is minimized.

Please note that to satisfy requirements concerning consumer warnings on packaging at time of sale and/or advertisement in the state of California (so-called California Proposition 65), only traces of heavy metals (including lead) are permitted. The current limit for presence of leachable lead in order to satisfy California requirements is no more than 0.100 ppm (1 tenth of one part per million) when obtained under test conditions. At no time have our results exceeded those which are permissible under the guidelines mentioned above (which are believed to be the most stringent in the world). Also note that tests for the presence of heavy metals are conducted for World Kitchen by internationally certified, third-party laboratories under strict conditions, by trained technicians, and using atomic absorption spectrophotometry analysis following carefully monitored preparation. These steps are necessary to minimize any possibility of contamination or false reading during preparation, testing or analysis.

Should you need any additional assistance, please contact our Consumer Care Center at 800-999-3436. Representatives are available from 8am to 6pm, EST, Monday through Thursday and 8am to 5pm on Friday, and will be more than happy to assist you.

Sincerely,

Christine
World Kitchen Consumer Care Center

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thalia* 
The old thread is in Natural Home and Body Care. I just bumped it.







:


I swear I started a separate one in the Nutrition forum....I think it vanished into cyberspace...


----------

